# Husky Genetics Question



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

so i am really getting into the husky breed, thanks to my husband. i have researched numerous lines and study up on genetics and health and all that. but i am still in the begining phases, so i will admit i do not know everything. i do realize with huskies, coat coloring can be kind of hit or miss with some, such as wolf grey, agouti, sable esp as puppies and sometimes up until a year old.
but i recently came across some merle huskies. now i sent an e-mail to the husky parent club, becuase i had never seen nor heard of this until i came across this one kennel ( and that is where the mereling seems to have originated) they have sold puppies to other breeders, so now i have seen it on a couple other websites. they are calling this pattern extreme piebald or marbling piebald ( some have even called it merle). anyways, the husky club pretty much said that there are ways some breeders that don't follow proper standards and there are some not so good husky breeders out there. i know for a fact that merle does not exist in the husky breed, i am 100% positive on that, so is the husky club.
so my question is how are there these merle huskies:








































they are even saying they can be AKC registared if they do a DNA test on the parents and the pups, what does that entail or mean? can there still be some other breed in there down the line?

i have found the more i get into this breed, the more upset i get with breeders. i try to stay open minded, hell if there is truely a merle gene in huskies that would be amazing, combining two of my favorite things ( but honestly, so called gene just popped up with the last couple years, so i'm not holding my breath on it being an honest gene).

i guess i just want to know what some of you guys think. if anyone else has run into issues like this with their breed or if anyone else is into huskies enough to help me out on this. or if anyone here is good with genetics that would be even more helpful!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I really don't know alot about husky lines, I know more about malamutes, but I do know that anyone that is breeding for a specific color or look that is against standard is someone to avoid. You want a breeder who is trying to better the breed, not just someone that is selling dogs on the way they look. These guys do look like they are just extreme cases of piebald, and they probably get that look by breeding close relatives together over several generations to get that look....too much line breeding/in breeding can be really bad for the dogs because a lot of other conditions pop up. I would just avoid it, if I were you. The best place to do research is to find a husky show and talk to the breeders. They will be able to tell you who are the "good" breeders, or at least the breeders worth looking into.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah that looks piebald to me. I've never seen it done quite like that, but I know lots of huskies that are piebald.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> I really don't know alot about husky lines, I know more about malamutes, but I do know that anyone that is breeding for a specific color or look that is against standard is someone to avoid. You want a breeder who is trying to better the breed, not just someone that is selling dogs on the way they look. These guys do look like they are just extreme cases of piebald, and they probably get that look by breeding close relatives together over several generations to get that look....too much line breeding/in breeding can be really bad for the dogs because a lot of other conditions pop up. I would just avoid it, if I were you. The best place to do research is to find a husky show and talk to the breeders. They will be able to tell you who are the "good" breeders, or at least the breeders worth looking into.


i don't plan on purchasing a puppy from any breeder with these standards at all.i definately do my research and such when looking for a pup. i was just curious about the markings/coloring. they to me, are just breeding for the color and charging crazy prices for a rare merle husky, when huskies dont carry the merle gene.
i can see where it could be a case of just so much line/in-breeding, but some just look like a merle dog. my husky koozie is a piebald, and i have seen numerous pies, but something about these guys just doesn't seem right to me. maybe i am just getting bitter with all the breeders i have found lately.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Looking at the pics of pups, the two light grey pups with 'mottled shades' on their colored patches do look to be both piebald and merle. The merle gene also interacts with the piebald and increases the amount of white on a pup, so this is suspicious as both these pups have the most white as well.

Merle is a dominant gene. To bring it into a breed an outside breed - one with a merle individual - was bred in. This was probably done some time ago and then the line was bred back just to Husky, keeping the merle pups and breeding down from them so merle stayed in the line while it became higher and higher percentage Husky.

Very rarely merle can 'hide' or go unseen on a clear sable or white coat and down a clear sable or white line, so this also has to be considered. This has happened for years in Cockers as merles were registered as 'roans' and merle on piebald buff from these dogs was invisible.



> _"they are even saying they can be AKC registared if they do a DNA test on the parents and the pups, what does that entail or mean? can there still be some other breed in there down the line?"_


That is interesting, as this means, by pedigree, they are purebred (don't forget this can be cheated). It also means that at this point the parents of these pups are AKC registered and that the breeders are confident that they can be DNA verified as the true parents to the litter. It would be interesting to look at that pedigree and see which purebred 'merle' husky these pups went back to.

SOB


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Merle is a fad color... it's flashy and popular with a lot of the pet/sports crowd. Therefore it's been added in a TON of breeds in recent years. some, like chihuahuas, are actually allowed by breed standard now (although it's still a highly debated color in the breed). Most likely someone crosses a collie type in with the husky and started labeling the resulting pups as 'rare merle huskies'. It happens in a lot of breeds as I've said simply because people like flashy dogs and want to breed 'rare colors. 

Merle is dominant and really for the most part can't be carried as SOB explained. 

Those pups look merled to me most definitely, piebald wouldn't happen like that. Piebald dogs typically start with color along the back and head and then it sort of creeps around the sides. You wouldn't have that much speckling in the coat and if you look closely it's just merling on a very very light base. A couple of those look like slate merles, actually (blue base instead of black). Actually could be interesting since it's merling on top of normal husky type colors. I know in collie types sable merle often looks quite a bit like that only with a goldish base to it.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Laurelin, you are right, I don't think there is enough white on the legs/tummy for these to be piebald, especially if you consider urajiro might also be at play. I do believe there is some white spotting involved on these pups though - perhaps irish marked in which case a Collie type cross in makes best sense.

I've never seen merle AND urajiro in a pup together in the past to know if the white on the Husky pups might just might be from that combination. Has anybody? Are there breeds with both or even white spotting, merle AND urajiro - all?

I'll be forwarding the above photos to the color genetics list for some opinions tomorrow when I have a moment.

This is a merle piebald Cocker that looks very similar in the mottling. 










This is a litter with merle - you can definately see the solid merle pups with no white spotting are very different from the one that is white spotted. Merle messes around so much when paired with white spotting that on the Canine Genetics list the breeder of this litter has had to listen to many objections to putting both parti and merle in the same litters less there be risk of pigment loss over eyes and ears.










SOB


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I asked my genetics buff friend and she said they'd be grizzle merle actually. 



> Because sibes have a thick and over very light-coloured undercoat, often coupled with a light degree of dark on the hairs, the merled areas appear almost whiteish.


It reminds me of these dogs color but only with a grey tipped base instead of gold:



















I'm not very familiar with grizzle to be honest.

ETA: Still almost looks slate merle to me but I trust her opinion over mine.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

spanielorbust said:


> Very rarely merle can 'hide' or go unseen on a clear sable or white coat and down a clear sable or white line, so this also has to be considered. This has happened for years in Cockers as merles were registered as 'roans' and merle on piebald buff from these dogs was invisible.


Are you saying merle Cockers are legit? It had been my understanding that the sudden rush of merle Chis, Poms, and Cockers was an outcross somewhere.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Merle is a pattern I don't like, so I've always avoided merle conversations. Now as it is rising in popularity I'm seeing more of a need to look at it.

This is from the Sheila Schmutz page on grizzle, which they are about to publish a study on. - http://jhered.oxfordjournals.org/content/101/5/644.full.pdf?ijkey=i9pTszkWidxgfn9&keytype=ref

I've also included some photos from the page.

http://homepage.usask.ca/~schmutz/SalukiColor.html

_The definition of grizzle that Casey and Margot agreed upon is: "Grizzle â€“ A pattern that is present at birth and remains throughout life, which comprises a dark overlay covering the top and sides of the body and outside of the limbs, from the top of the head to the tip of the tail. The darker color on the head gives the impression of a "widow's peak" between the eyes where it contrasts with the lighter color of the face. The underside of the dog and inside the legs comprise the lighter base color. The overlay color may be Black, Grey/Silver, red or Chocolate and can vary in intensity with the seasons and age. The base color may be various shades of red, fawn, golden, cream or silver."_​
Black Grizzle -









Deer or Fawn Grizzle -









It reminds me of Urajiro. 

I still see white spotting as well in the Husky pups. The merle Sheltie photos above are all Irish Spotted as well - the white does not just come from the merle gene.

SOB


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

No, I know they're spotted as well, I didn't say they weren't, but there is a base color on these guys as well as patches which means merle. They all have true white on tail tips, legs, face, neck- typical irish pattern . I don't think they're pied at all though. The 'white' on their torsos is simply where their main coat color has been affected by merle. 

As far as I know, merle cockers came about with a cross- likely sheltie. Merle in poms and chis is the sticking point really. There are people showing merle chis and poms here in the US but the colors are banned in almost every other country. I've tried to talk about merle in chis with a few chi people (one of whom has a merle and is very vocal about 'changing breeds' in other cases) but I never got anywhere. It's all fairly hush hush and they like to ignore the genetics and fact that merle probably came in via another breed. 

I also don't like merle even though most the breeds I love come in merle. Give me a bicolor or a tri any day over a merle.

ETA: I will admit part of my aversion to merle is that it's just so freaking popular and people are more than willing to throw away all kinds of ethics in order to breed more merles.

Here's an explanation of grizzle and sable how the amount of tipping affects the color of merle, via Jess (she runs one of the coat color genetics website I link to a lot)



> Grizzle is the wolf pattern, it's also called for instance agouti, wolf grey, wolf sable etc. It is related to the sable pattern, they are on the same locus.
> 
> Merle (unless double merle) only affects black pigment, not red. These huskies barely have any red pigment to begin with. The black in their coat is mostly visible as tipping in various areas. The merle gene here works by randomly removing that black tipping and turning it into light blue instead. You can compare this with a sable merle. Again, only the black is affected, so on a sable merle, parts of the shading will randomly be turned blue - because the blue tends to mingle with the red, the appearance is often a dog with "incomplete" shading. This is also how some sable merles are very clearly merle, while on others it's almost impossible to see - depends on how much shading the dog has on which the merle gene can work!
> 
> A slate merle is a dog that is a regular black-based merle with the addition of the dilution gene - so the base colour is blue instead of black. Since blue dogs often appear black in photos, it can be hard to identify them, but here's a fairly clear example of a slate merle: http://www.gis.net/~shepdog/BC_Museum/Permanent/BCColors_Merle/NewSlateMerleEirian-NadineV.jpg


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> Are you saying merle Cockers are legit? It had been my understanding that the sudden rush of merle Chis, Poms, and Cockers was an outcross somewhere.


I understand merle in Cockers can almost always be traced back to a Buff boy from a long line of Buff dogs. His name was Rusty Butch, he was bred to a lot of Buffs but also produced also a lot of merle (often registered falsely as roan). Merle CAN lurk unseen in buff lines, and unfortunately as too many took liberties and registered merle as roan it cannot be proven if something outside was brought in. Some breeders have had sights up showing historical photos of Spaniels that were merle.

I think Rusty Butch had an influence from, perhaps, a Sheltie . . . but it can't be proven and as I wasn't there who am I to insist this was the case. There are many who would disagree and I personally know a Cocker breeder/judge that says merle was in Cockers in the 50s. That is what I'm saying.

ETA: If I looked into it more I might even change my mind . . . . especially when I read statements at the American Spaniel Club that show a lack of understanding of how it can be unseen on a buff dog and that dog CAN still sire merle pups. The knowledge of color genetics, here, is abismal and truly makes me wonder if it might have lurked along.

http://merlecockers.com/ASCviewsonmerle.html

SOB


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

this is why i love this forum so much!
thanks for all the information and links and well everything. i know a little about genetics, but nothing compared to you guys/gals.
i am still thinking that some other breed was brought in and never mentioned ( which i know happens a lot with breeders who aren't the best of breeders) or this odd gene has laid dormant forever and its just now popping up, which i don't buy that.
i do know from all the pups i have seen that have had this pattern, none are from breeders i would purchase a husky pup from, thats why i am leary as to it being an honest husky trait.

i did e-mail the breeder of that litter of pups to see if she would give me the lineage of them. i am pretty sure this fad started at copperhead kennel down south ( its where i first spotted it) and they were not breeding to husky standards. they had fluffy huskies they were breeding, which is against standard.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

This is interesting. Is merle something that is likely to be a mutation in a breed, without having been introduced from another breed?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Merle is VERY easy to introduce to a breed because it's a simple dominant. And all you need to do is use a Merled stud dog and lie about WHO the stud was (claim it was one of your other huskies) AKC doesn't require DNA on stud dogs (I wish they would) so lieing about parentage is very easy to do and still keep all your mixed breeds AKC registered and then back cross them and only breed the puppies that have the dominant trait. There are so many mutts with AKC registration it's laughable.



sassafras said:


> This is interesting. Is merle something that is likely to be a mutation in a breed, without having been introduced from another breed?


Yes it can be a spontanious mutation tho it is HIGHLY unlikly I'm guessing close to a 1 in 5,000,000 chance. If Merle Puppies show up in a litter in which both parents are solid colored dogs simply get the Merled puppies DNA parentage tested to their sire and dam.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

spanielorbust said:


> I understand merle in Cockers can almost always be traced back to a Buff boy from a long line of Buff dogs. His name was Rusty Butch, he was bred to a lot of Buffs but also produced also a lot of merle (often registered falsely as roan). Merle CAN lurk unseen in buff lines, and unfortunately as too many took liberties and registered merle as roan it cannot be proven if something outside was brought in. Some breeders have had sights up showing historical photos of Spaniels that were merle.
> 
> I think Rusty Butch had an influence from, perhaps, a Sheltie . . . but it can't be proven and as I wasn't there who am I to insist this was the case. There are many who would disagree and I personally know a Cocker breeder/judge that says merle was in Cockers in the 50s. That is what I'm saying.
> 
> ...


I think it's unlikely as it's just not a color associated with spaniel breeds. I've seen a lot of 'evidence' in pictures of both spaniels and chis of merles years ago and most are black and white pictures that are bad quality, some look like roans to me, not merles. So I'm skeptical of those who say it's been in the breed for years and years. Then again I wonder where it came from in regards to Great Danes and Dachshunds. It's generally a collie family color. Were there any lurchers in dane history? 

Interesting fact is merle wasn't originally in shelties either. It was brought in. Then again sheltie history is full of people bringing in other breeds and lying about them. I can trace my old sheltie back to several rough collies.

I think merle is FAR more likely to have been introduced into a breed by another breed than to have randomly cropped up. 

Btw, just to clear it up, merle can't lay dormant. It can be hard to see on certain individuals but the odds of having a long line of cryptic merles for as many generations as we're talking here is pretty improbable.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

so i recieved an e-mail back from the breeder of the litter of puppies i posted. 
she linked me to the sire's pedigree. from this, he hasn't even turned 2, and has had sired previous litters :doh:

but i am positive this coloring/markings is from the dam's side, which i i just e-mailed her back asking for her pedigree again. 
she said she kept a puppy the dam but again, doesn't list her side of the pedigree. so i will see what she e-mails me back.
-so she e-mailed me back and has no pedigree aside from the name of her females dam. but i was right in my thoughts of what kennel it came from.

i have also found the breeder where this started from. and their website states:
you may notice that we have several dogs with 'odd' coat patterns, these dogs are purebred siberian huskies and their DNA is on record with the AKC.
so i don't know if they could have done the whole switch the sire and do what keechak said or what. so i e-mailed them to find out more information.

i do agree with keechak and laurelin in saying i dont think this is something that was dormant for years and just now popped up.

if interested i can PM the links to the kennel that this all started from.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I would ask how far back their DNA records go too. It's *not* possible to lie about parentage with DNA testing, however it's possible that the cross happened before they started keeping DNA records (like I said DNA is not required by the AKC for registering a litter, however if a litter comes under suspicion the AKC will require a DNA test be done. But it's very easy to keep your suspicious litters a secret for many generations if your not showing your dogs.)


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

So I've been pmailing with princesstiffany and looked at the site where this merle coloring has originally come from - and their pedigrees.

There are a couple of females on there that are obviously merle. Their merle coloring is not stated on their research pedigree. They list colors as grey/black and white, or black/white when really they shouldn't, but that's another post. They are AKC registered, but the research pedigree shows that three gens back there was an 'unknown'.

This is a pup picture of their one girl, registered black and white. Her full sibling also shows merle. Their sire, owned by the kennel, is a copper and looks to not have merle effect. It is the dam's pedigree (the dam is merle, just found a photo) that has the unknown and this is also the side merle looks to come in on.










Here are the questions. What explanation is allowed for an unknown there in the official AKC research pedigree - is the Siberian Husky stud book open or has it been recently?

I have found the missing pedigree part at PawVillage going back many more generations, but am wondering why AKC would accept/publish the 'unknown' in the pedigree spot.

SOB


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I really wish I knew Husky people in the AKC world that could help with this. That "Unknown" is interesting and I'm not sure what the paper trail or rules would be for such a pedigree.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i have e-mailed the breed club asking those specific questions. i wish i knew more myself, but i am just getting started in the breed, with researching lines and what not. 
i got an auto response saying they were out of the office until tomorrow, so i will see what response i get then.
but i do want to thank everyone again for all their help and information. i am learning so much which will be helpful!

does anyone know who to contact at the AKC? they might be able to answer more questions than the husky parent club?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't know the answer. How far back are the 'unknowns'. I know in shelties you can go back not too too terribly far and start finding 'unregistered shelties'. They were supposed to be able to breed in unregistered dogs brought from the Shetland Islands but almost every time you see an unregistered sheltie in there you're looking at a show type rough collie.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

On the AKC research pedigree of her daughters, the grandsire (paternal sire) of the merle dam of the two breeding girls (both merles) is the unknown.

On Pawvillage this dam's pedigree goes back a full three generations without any blanks. She is AKC DNA banked and registered as gray and white. I have just AKC searched that 'unknown' grandsire as he is named at Pawvillage, and he is a registered Siberian Husky. He is red/white and DNA banked. I still don't understand why the AKC research pedigree would give that space an unknown - blank.

This is a photo of her -









It appears to me that there is 'merle' in Siberians. How it 'got in' is now probably past the point of clear identification. It is not being registered as merle. That is a problem that can have future health implications.

I just found this comment on a Husky forum about merle in Huskies (not Siberian but Huskies interbred until stud books were closed)

_"You will find in looking at historical photographs of the Canadian Inuit dog, that the merle coat colour existed. These photos also show Canadian Inuit dogs with blue and parti-coloured eyes. One such photo even exists on the inside cover of "Mushing" magazine's Nov/Dec 2005 issue. However, now that this dog is recognized by the Canadian Kennel Club, there has been imposed a "breed standard" that excludes blue eyes, and thus will likely lead to the elimination of the merle coat colour. "_​
http://www.sleddogcentral.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=9086&whichpage=2

This is really a can of worms especially as so many Husky's are full white, and there is cream and white in the breed as well. On both colors merle would go unseen.

Coming from Alberta, where the Husky/Collie mix cross has been common in working dogs since - forever - I can see easily that merle could be in the breed from when before stud books were closed. I understand that happened in the 1930s from a google search. 

I hate the idea that breeders don't know what they are looking at, and are registering the color wrong. I just read that the Siberian Husky is a breed in which all colors are allowed. If this is the case, then merle has to be recognized as being there if it is. If it is then not desired, that is a decision that will have to be fought through, with lots of legal implications for breeders that already have merle in their lines as their dogs are instantly devalued from that decision.

A quick petfinder search finds other merle Siberian Huskies as well. If it is a color disfavored by those that show - then it will not be found, usually amongst that group. Working Siberian breeders won't care though.

SOB


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

If the coat really was merle, wouldn't there already be problems from breeding merle to merle?

I ask because I've seen so many piebalds that I don't know what everyone's basis of calling it merle is other than "it looks like it". All those dogs look like dogs we've gotten at our husky rescue at one point or another, they aren't common but nobody's ever raised an eye.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

What do you mean? They don't need to breed merle x merle to get it to pass on. I don't see any reason to believe they're breeding merle x merle at all based on the information here. You get merle from merle x solid breedings too (which is how most merles are bred)

Do you have pictures of the other dogs that look like these? I'd be interested in seeing them and could probably tell you why this is merle and those aren't but it's hard to explain without something to compare them to. This is DEFINITELY merle though.

ETA: Here's some piebalds.










See the difference? These are patching on white as opposed to the dogs in the OP.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

It could be there for a long time not commonly seen, even if it were from another breed a long time ago. The dogs could and would be considered pure bred as many breeds may have other breeds influence early on here and there.

However cross breeding and intentionally lying is wrong.

I'm going to guess that it got into these recent dogs the same way it did the Pit Bull. Cross breeding to have this wondering rare color. A mixed dogs litter can still be tested for proof of parentage. All that means is the parents are who they say they are. If they would do a breed test that'd make the difference. It would prove they are pure bred. Anyone with a merle Pit who would do this would sure make my day.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i know this is a little old, but i got a response from SHCA genetics chairman:

Tiffany,

Thank you for your interest with this genetic questions. 

First of all as regards to parentage DNA testing. This is a test that only looks at could this sire and this dam have produced this puppy. It unfortunately does not say anything about purebred status. 

The Siberian Husky Club of America does not have any access to DNA nor do we keep records of such. AKC does store such DNA and records but as it as fairly new program and not required for registration, except for select cases, and is basically done on a volunteer basis of breeders, there is understandably quite a large gap in these records.

As the SHCA Corresponding Secretary has stated PawVillage is an independent pedigree database and what that data base is again based on what people submit to them. I believe they have a disclaimer stating that they do not have any way to verify these pedigrees. An unknown listed in their pedigrees just means that that information was not submitted. A better source of verifiable pedigrees is the AKC but there is a fee to get a pedigree. 

And finally on the question of merle. From the photos on the link I would have to say a number of those dogs are indeed merle although I do not think the dog in the first photo of a black and white piebald (a young adult?) is a merle. I believe it is a black and white piebald that is badly marked with some ticking (which in the case of Siberians is just really small piebald spots). The true merles are the ones with a gray background and dark spots on top. First of all please be aware that merle is not a color but a pattern. The only colors that Siberians carry are the black gene, the red gene, and the white gene. There is also a shading gene that then shades the colors - black to dilute black to silver gray and red from deep mahogany to pale palomino. There is then also the piebald gene. But Siberians do NOT, should NOT carry the merle gene. This is not a mutation but rather an introduced gene. The SHCA is very adamant that we do not want this gene due to all the other genetic problems that can occur with it if you breed two merle dogs together. The SHCA has been made aware of this issue and we are working on a statement about it. The kennel that is mentioned in the forum does seem to be at least one of the originators of introducing this pattern into the breed. Prior to a website re-design that kennel's website also listed Australian Shepherds (with many blue merle Aussies) along with the Siberians. We do not wonder where the merle pattern gene was introduced from. Are there any registration numbers given for these dogs? If there are and any start with the letter Q these are dogs under conditional registration which means that there is some question about their parentage.

I hope this has helped clear up some of the confusion about merle and Siberian Huskies. If you have further questions please do not hesitate to contact me further.


Sheila E. (Blanker) Morrissey, DVM
SHCA Genetics Chairman


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Interesting, although I do still think the first dog is merle. Look at it's face especially closely. If you look closely enough there is a white blaze and then a very very pale base color, then the black merling on top of that. You can see this best between the dog's ears. There is true white and then a light base that has been acted on by the merling gene.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i thought it was very interesting as well. its nice to know the kennel is on their radar with this subject though!


----------



## CopperheadKennels (Apr 25, 2011)

I would appreciate if you would take the pictures of my dogs off of this page. If you have questions about my dogs you can ask me. Also, the Akc has verified that all of my dogs are purebreds, and that this coloration is considered Piebald. It's always better to go to the person you have questions about anyway, rather than having some long conversation about them without any pertinent details.

Also, I purchased Rain (last pictured) from another kennel. I have had her and the progeny I kept for breeding dna'd as per Akc regulations. I got her because I liked her unique coloring, she wasn't just a cookie cutter husky. Her grandpuppies have regular Akc registration numbers (ws11111111) and are non restricted. So as far as I see problem solved. But please take the pictures you stole from my website off of here.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh get a grip. If you host the to the internet your pictures are not stolen. People discussed some coat colors, nothing insulting was said, big deal. I can't imagine how you found the forum months after the photos were posted.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

CopperheadKennels said:


> I got her because I liked her unique coloring, she wasn't just a cookie cutter husky.


Great reason to breed :doh:


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

How does your breeding stock do in conformation and/or work trials? What titles do they hold?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Googling the kennel brings up the obvious answer of "none". Not even CGCs


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Dog pretty color! Breed dog! Yay puppies!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Backyard breeders...a dime a dozen.


----------



## CopperheadKennels (Apr 25, 2011)

You people are unbelievably rude.


----------

